# Dash Questions



## joesweeting (May 8, 2011)

Will a 70-72 GTO dash fit on a 69 GTO? I think a Covans Thunder Dash would work better on a 70-72 since it is already cut for it. 

Covans Thunder Road Complete Panels Pontiac 69-72 G.T.O. 69-72 G.T.O. - Black 6 Gauge - Auto Meter G.S. Electric Thunder Road by G-FORCE Muscle Car Dash Panels 770-998-0224


----------



## OrbitOrange (Jul 5, 2010)

joesweeting said:


> Will a 70-72 GTO dash fit on a 69 GTO? I think a Covans Thunder Dash would work better on a 70-72 since it is already cut for it.
> 
> Covans Thunder Road Complete Panels Pontiac 69-72 G.T.O. 69-72 G.T.O. - Black 6 Gauge - Auto Meter G.S. Electric Thunder Road by G-FORCE Muscle Car Dash Panels 770-998-0224


Yes it will fit. Reason I know. I have a 70 GTO with a perfect 69 dash in it. I have my 70 dash but its all cracked up. Since the 69 dash I had was perfect I decided to use it in my 70.

That thunder dash is nice but holy **** its expensive.


----------



## joesweeting (May 8, 2011)

You can get a blank panel alot cheaper

Covans Thunder Road Blank Panels Pontiac 69-72 G.T.O. Thunder Road by G-FORCE Muscle Car Dash Panels 770-998-0224


----------

